# reaper pipe organ



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Ive been inspired to make a new pipe organ I had one years ago but as many things go this is the concept and what i have done so far I'm about 30 hours into it .
















more in this album
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=659t replaced


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

Look great. Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Wow!

Simply...Wow!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very cool. Can't wait to see the finished project. I've wanted to do one for years now but storage is, well......you know . Are skulls a plaster cast? Just asking cause it looked like plaster flakes on the floor. Is that going to be for an indoor prop? And last question....how do you work in such a clean garage??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. its already looking awesome! can't wait to see more!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's a really great start!! Keep the updates comming.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That is a lot of work. Looks like an awesome start. Waiting impatiently to see more.


----------



## The Flickering Candle (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi...
Extremely well thought out and extremely well done.
Too bad that you couldn't have kept the cost under$20 so it would have been eligable for the contest.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

so far the only materials i paid for were the Mirror the and adornments , the styrofoam was a garbge dump find, so that was freecycled, if the rules included Garbage finds it would right now be under the $20,its sitting about $16. according to the rules i would have to factor in the cost of the found styro 1block 4 foot x 4 foot by 14 inches thick would put it over the $20 budget the contest allows. It will have a playing reaper character, and the garage is only clean when not sculpting stuff, blocks of styro tend to make a big mess, not going to be an indoor prop as it wont fit inside a doorway, probably going to be about 8 foot tall with the pipes attached, they will be aseperate piece and working on making it a four piece project that can be put together somehowhave to work that out yet


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

HOLY!?!  That looks just INCREDIBLE so far! My favorite part is how the cherubs on the sides have little skull faces! GENIUS! I am so excited to see how it all comes out. Just freakin awesome!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is going to be a beautiful piece.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

This is really going to be a nice piece once finished.

After finding this thread, I'm going to sketch out a few ideas and trying to make my own pipe organ this year. Will be watching how yours comes out for sure!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

That's looking great! can't wait to see the progress. I really like the ornamentation on the front! :smileton:


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I can definitely see 30 hours in this. It looks great. I like the rounded keyboard.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks awesome so far! I'll be checking in often with great anticipation to see progress on this one. Can't wait!


----------

